# Checking Out : Grainspace by Audiority



## ThomCSounds (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Here's my review of Grainspace by Audiority : a granular reverb processor plugin focused on real-time granularization and reverberation of the incoming audio signal.

In this video, you'll be able to listen to Grainspace on drums, keys, guitars, synths, vocals and in context. What about you? What is your favourite granular synthesis plugin?




If you'd like to support what I do, consider adding one of my songs to your Spotify Playlists or buy the plugin through the affiliate link provided. Thanks a lot!

To purchase Grainspace by Audiority (now 55% off at VST Buzz) : https://vstbuzz.com/deals/55-off-grainspace-by-audiority/?ref=81

My album Hypothermic Love on Spotify :


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

ThomCSounds said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here's my review of Grainspace by Audiority : a granular reverb processor plugin focused on real-time granularization and reverberation of the incoming audio signal.
> 
> ...



Nice one. I’ve had this for a while but I have been looking for some actual use cases. The Audiority stuff is very good. I like their XenoVerb, Polaris and Deleight as well. Thx for the video.


----------



## ThomCSounds (Jul 24, 2020)

@doctoremmet Thanks a lot man! I feel like I get the best results when starting from scratch with this. But it's a pretty complex plugins and it requires a bit of tweaking to find a song that you like. There are some pretty cool presets though! 

I love their plugins too , Tube Modulator is awesome! I also really like the Pre X7, Plexitape (that one is gold!), their free L12X amp is great too, Polaris... I need to review more of their stuff haha!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

ThomCSounds said:


> @doctoremmet Thanks a lot man! I feel like I get the best results when starting from scratch with this. But it's a pretty complex plugins and it requires a bit of tweaking to find a song that you like. There are some pretty cool presets though!
> 
> I love their plugins too , Tube Modulator is awesome! I also really like the Pre X7, Plexitape (that one is gold!), their free L12X amp is great too, Polaris... I need to review more of their stuff haha!


Pre X7 I think I may also have, isn’t that the bass guitar pre? PlexiTape is also in my arsenal but haven’t even gotten round to using it yet... oops haha. Cool developer. I am kind of into the XenoVerb for shimmer and gloss. I have succesfully put it (moderately!) on piano inserts.


----------



## ThomCSounds (Jul 24, 2020)

Yes Pre X7 was primarily designed for bass but they've adapted it to work with several other sources! 

I don't own Plexitape (yet) but I remember trying out the demo and being completely amazed by the sound that it had. Especially when playing with the feedback, the repeats have that authentic tape sound to my ears. The sound reminds me a lot of Radiohead's The Bends / Ok Computer, not sure they used a tape echo back then, but it sounds wonderful.

I've not tried out XenoVerb yet but you've just made me curious about it haha! :D


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

ThomCSounds said:


> The sound reminds me a lot of Radiohead's The Bends


Ok. You had me at “The Bends”. Which happens to be one of my most revered albums of all time. What a band. I suspect they’ve used tons of very cool weird outboard gear over the years, including tape delays.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

ThomCSounds said:


> I've not tried out XenoVerb yet but you've just made me curious about it haha! :D


It’s in the Valhalla Shimmer ballpark


----------



## ThomCSounds (Jul 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Ok. You had me at “The Bends”. Which happens to be one of my most revered albums of all time. What a band. I suspect they’ve used tons of very cool weird outboard gear over the years, including tape delays.



Love the album too! Pretty sure you can get the same Planet Telex effect by increasing the feedback on that thing! :D 

Oh I see! Do you have Valhalla Shimmer? They make great stuff too!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

ThomCSounds said:


> Do you have Valhalla Shimmer


I do not but I am quite familiar with its sound. Valhalla makes great stuff. I somehow just use UberMod.


----------



## ThomCSounds (Jul 24, 2020)

I bought their plate reverb sometime ago, but I've been using Seventh Heaven by Liquidsonics more. What is your go-to reverb?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

ThomCSounds said:


> I bought their plate reverb sometime ago, but I've been using Seventh Heaven by Liquidsonics more. What is your go-to reverb?


I have somewhat of a reverb obsession. My go to is Seventh Heaven $69 version. I also like the Relab VSR24 (TC6000 clone) very much.

Recently I have bought EAReckon’s EAReverb 2 which I plan to use for early reflections. It has a POS function (really, cool acronym hehe) which allows you to “place” an instrument in the 2D space / room. Mainly for orchestral compositions. @CGR kind of sent me on a journey when he recently mentioned he uses Melda’s MReverb for that purpose, which has a similar function. I have also been reading up on 2caudio’s Precedence + Breeze combo, but for now I ended up getting EAReverb 2

For special use cases I sometimes use XenoVerb, the Exponential Audio reverbs (PhoenixVerb, Nimbus, R2) and Waves IR1 for convolution.

Eversince Cory Pelizzari did his video on 7th Heaven I am a convert. So this is a fairly recent love affair 

*) DearVR Pro is also fascinating but well outside my spending budget for now...


----------



## ThomCSounds (Jul 24, 2020)

Haha great choices! Relab does make great stuff! I tried out their plugins not long ago and really liked what I heard. 

I remember checking out Eareckon's plugins as well. Maybe I should give more time to it and try them out again. I like the POS function you described!  

Talking about Melda, I bought MTurboReverb sometime ago, incredible reverb! It's actually the most powerful I've got. I've not really seen anything close to it... you can design your own reverbs basically... It's pretty amazing. 

7th Heaven has been my go to for a while. I bought the bundle (Pro and Standard) versions. I got to hear about it through Matthew Weiss. 

DearVR is interesting but I've not tried it out yet. I'd suggest you wait for it to be on sale (PA's plugins often come on sale at some point).


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

ThomCSounds said:


> Talking about Melda, I bought MTurboReverb sometime ago, incredible reverb! It's actually the most powerful I've got. I've not really seen anything close to it... you can design your own reverbs basically... It's pretty amazing.


I’ve gone through the 1 million page Gearslutz and KVR threads on it. Absolutely impressive. I like how you can actually code your own algos. Kind of waiting for their weekly sale to include this one. I have the free MCharmVerb which is a derivative of this that sounds very good.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

ThomCSounds said:


> DearVR is interesting but I've not tried it out yet. I'd suggest you wait for it to be on sale (PA's plugins often come on sale at some point).


Definitely!
Check out the EAReverb 2 though. Once you start (re)reading a lot of the older reverb threads on this forum it is always mentioned by two or three satisfied users...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

ThomCSounds said:


> I like the POS function you described!


Pretty sure you’re covered because MTurboReverb has this as well. At least I think so...


----------



## ThomCSounds (Jul 24, 2020)

This looks great! 

MTurboReverb doesn't exactly have that, but I suppose you could get to the same result. I don't think there's a 2d representation though.

I also got MTurboComp and MTurboDelay, they're all amazing to be fair. Very high grade stuff.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

Melda are a pretty deep bunch of coders. MReverb appears to have some sort of “POS” display as well






Sorry for totally derailing your thread by the way.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

Speaking of reverb... have you checked the Sunset Sound Studio Reverb in T-RackS? Apparently some sort of IR / convo / modeling thing, but it sounds incredibly good somehow... It appears this one is not really hot in here, wrong crowd I guess... nobody with a fascination for David Lee Roth and Prince in here? Or The Doors?


----------



## JEPA (Jul 24, 2020)

I missed Polaris for $10 by Pluginboutique somewhere last year. I think I want it more than Grainspace


----------



## JEPA (Jul 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> David Lee Roth


When Steve Vai was main Guitar!!! 🌈


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

JEPA said:


> I missed Polaris for $10 by Pluginboutique somewhere last year. I think I want it more than Grainspace


It has many more practical uses than Grainspace, that’s for sure. I am working on a cover version of a mid eighties David Sylvian track right now and my mix is like all out SSL4000 strips, Lexicons, SP2016 and Polaris. It loves an environment like that


----------

